# oil problems



## nissan_bling (Aug 8, 2005)

what kind of oil should my stock KA24DE take its a 1995 nissan 240SX with 166 000 kms


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

im running valvoline fully synthetic through mine, it's a 98 with a ka24de soon to be t. but the fully synthetic works wonders.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i just put in royal purple and it works great. you should give it a try.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> i just put in royal purple and it works great. you should give it a try.


I wouldnt do a long drain interval with this. In fact, I would not even go 3000 miles on it.


----------



## nissan_bling (Aug 8, 2005)

thanks for the help


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if you are looking for a good and inexpensive oil, the chevron supreme is by far the best dino oil out their and is better than many higher end synthetics.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"I just put in Royal Purple and it works great. You should give it a try."_

Absolutely! If you like bling, this is the oil for you. It has a kewl purple blingilicious color. 

You ain't gonna find a more bling in any other motor oil. 

Sure it's expensive ... and the kewl color only lasts for a few minutes inside your engine ... but who cares? It's only money! Bling-bling!!

Besides, you can decorate your garage or dorm room with all the kewl purple empty bottles!!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Bror Jace said:


> _"I just put in Royal Purple and it works great. You should give it a try."_
> 
> Absolutely! If you like bling, this is the oil for you. It has a kewl purple blingilicious color.
> 
> ...


wtf?? :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> wtf?? :thumbdwn:


Check UOA (Used Oil Analysis') on Royal Purple and you will see that this ricer oil is not even good for 3000 miles. This is what he is getting at.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i didin't plan on using it for that long anyways, just wanted to test it out. i haven't had any problems with it so far.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

well i didnt mean 2 stray off topic or anything...
but what is the best oil out there for a long distance/cleaning properties???


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm glad you knew what I was getting at *Zac*. I guess I'm just too subtle for some people. 

Yes, I think calling Royal Purple a "ricer oil" is about right. There is no BAD oil sold in the United States or Canada ... but RP is the least impressive of the bunch and it thins out amazingly quick. Why pay a premium for this? 

_" ... what is the best oil out there for a long distance/cleaning properties?"_

Long distance? Either Amsoil or the newer Mobil 1 Extended formula, I'd say. The key would be to use a PAO formula with a modest additive package. I like moly as an additive, but high concentrations can degrade the oil's TBN in really long intervals. However, I do not use extended intervals past 7,500 ever.

Best for cleaning? Red Line, NEO and Motul are good (all three are Group V ester based) ... but you can also get great cleaning results by using a HDEO (Heavy Duty Engine Oil) designed for both gasoline and diesel engines. Most are 15W-40 in weight. I like Delo400 which you can find in 10W-30 if you contact an actual jobber/distributor and order by the pail or case.

These HDEOs are designed to deal with the soot fouling of diesel engines and have beefed-up detergent, dispersant and anti-wear formulations.

Want a synthetic HDEO oil? Try Rotella T in 5W-40 (Group III but reasonably priced at Walmart) or Mobil Delvac 1 also in 5W-40 (Group IV - PAO). However, Delvac 1 can be difficult for many people to find.

The high TBN of HDEOs also make them idel for extended use.


----------



## splavin90 (Aug 22, 2005)

Bror Jace said:


> _"I just put in Royal Purple and it works great. You should give it a try."_
> 
> Absolutely! If you like bling, this is the oil for you. It has a kewl purple blingilicious color.
> 
> ...


LMFAO!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
:cheers:


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Bror Jace said:


> I'm glad you knew what I was getting at *Zac*. I guess I'm just too subtle for some people.
> 
> Yes, I think calling Royal Purple a "ricer oil" is about right. There is no BAD oil sold in the United States or Canada ... but RP is the least impressive of the bunch and it thins out amazingly quick. Why pay a premium for this?
> 
> ...


wow nice
but is there a good oil for all around purpose????


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Amsoil synthetic. It's worth the money.


----------

